# "what's that smell?"



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Got a funny call today. Odor in the bathroom, please invesigate. When I got there the bathroom had a severe methane smell to it. So I checked all the traps to make sure they weren't dry. No problems there... traps are wet, trap primers working just fine... hmmm.... on further investigation I found that they used to have a problem with sewer scent in the a.c. :blink:before.... so up to the roof I go to check it out. Turns out that they had 2 vents about 3 feet away from the air intake on 2 of the A.C. units up on the roof, and the vents were only 8" thru the roof. Well, to get rid of the sewer gas in the AC system they had stuck a tennis ball on top of the 2" vent and taped it on there real good:no:, then couldn't figure out the smell in the bathroom. So I just glued a 4ft riser to each vent... just thought it was hilarious.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What did you charge them for that, and did you secure the risers with sky hooks?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

flat rate- $89 to get ladder off truck...On and on :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I had the same problem at a steak and shake here. I told the gc what the problem was and he refused to believe me so I put a temporary 90 and a 20 ft lenght of pipe on it to get it away from the ac unit to prove that is what the problem was. Went by there a few days later and they had raised the stack 10 ft above the roof line it looked hilarious.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Illinois code addresses the problem of having the vent terminal to close to windows air handlers and such. Section (a) and (c) 

TITLE 77: PUBLIC HEALTH 
CHAPTER I: DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC HEALTH 
SUBCHAPTER r: WATER AND SEWAGE 
PART 890 ILLINOIS PLUMBING CODE 
SECTION 890.1430 VENT TERMINALS ​*Section 890.1430 Vent Terminals* 

a) Roof Extensions. Extensions of vent pipes through a roof shall be terminated at least 12 inches above such roof unless a roof is to be used for any purpose other than weather protection. If a roof is to be used for any purpose other than weather protection, the vent shall be extended at least seven (7) feet above the roof. (See Appendix K: Illustration D.) 

b) Flashings. Each vent terminal shall be made water-tight with the roof by proper flashing. 

c) Location of Vent Terminal. No vent terminal from a drainage system shall be directly beneath a door, window, overhang or other ventilating intake opening of the building, nor shall any such vent terminals be within 12 feet horizontally of such an opening unless it is at least two (2) feet above the top of such opening. (See Appendix K: Illustration E.) 

d) Extensions Outside Building. No soil, waste or vent pipe extension (except for vent terminals as provided in (a) and (c) above) shall be located on the outside of a wall of any building, but shall be installed inside the building. Vents located within an exterior wall or in a wall adjacent to an unheated space shall be protected from freezing. 

e) Flag poles. Vent terminals shall not be used for the purpose of supporting flag poles, television aerials, or similar purposes. ​


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

unfortunately I work for the government, and this call was on a government building. I couldn't charge them one dime for it...


----------

